# Thirteen Cdn. soldiers injured in Afghanistan



## GAP (18 Feb 2007)

Thirteen Cdn. soldiers injured in Afghanistan
Updated Sun. Feb. 18 2007 7:48 AM ET Canadian Press
Article Link

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan -- Thirteen Canadian soldiers suffered minor injuries early Sunday when three armoured vehicles smashed into each other on the pre-dawn streets of Kandahar. 

The accident happened when a convoy of recently arrived combat troops was moving between bases, said Maj. Dale MacEachern, a spokesman for the Canadian Forces. 

"I can't discuss the nature of (individual) injuries to the soldiers for reasons of privacy, but I can say they were all minor injuries,'' he said. 

"All of these soldiers are expected to go back to work.'' 

All of the injured were treated at the nearby medical clinic at the Canadian-run provincial reconstruction base, but six of them were transferred by air to the NATO hospital at Kandahar airfield for further observation. 

"It's just to be safe to make sure our soldiers are OK,'' said MacEachern. 

Details of how the accident happened were not released and military police are investigating. The LAV IIIs sustained minor damage. 

The fact all of the soldiers involved are new to the theatre is being considered as a factor because each new rotation has encountered a series of vehicle accidents at the beginning. 

"Our soldiers receive excellent training before they're deployed to theatre, but I don't think anything can quite fully prepare anyone for the nature of the roads here in Kandahar,'' said MacEachern. 
More on link


----------



## BernDawg (18 Feb 2007)

Get well soon troops.  What a crappy way to start a tour.  Makes for a pretty steep learning curve.


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Feb 2007)

Speedy recovery to them all


----------



## darmil (18 Feb 2007)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070218/afghanistan_crash_070218/20070218?hub=TopStories
Thirteen Cdn. soldiers injured in Afghanistan

Updated Sun. Feb. 18 2007 8:40 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Thirteen Canadian soldiers sustained minor injuries when three armoured vehicles crashed into each other in Kandahar early Sunday.

The accident occurred on the same day a military helicopter crashed in southeastern Afghanistan, killing eight U.S. troops and wounding 14.

The traffic accident occurred before dawn as a convoy of recent arrivals moved between bases, said Maj. Dale MacEachern, a Canadian Forces spokesperson.

"I can't discuss the nature of (individual) injuries to the soldiers for reasons of privacy, but I can say they were all minor injuries,'' he said.

"All of these soldiers are expected to go back to work.''

After the crash, the injured soldiers were all taken to the Canadian-led provincial reconstruction base for treatment.

However, as a precaution, six of them were later air lifted to Kandahar Airfield's NATO hospital for further observation.

"It's just to be safe to make sure our soldiers are OK,'' said MacEachern.

The soldiers were travelling in light armoured vehicles, or LAV IIIs when the crash occurred. The LAVs incurred minor damage.

All of the injured soldiers are new to the theatre -- a fact not lost on officials who point out that every new troop rotation has seen a series of vehicle accidents.

"Our soldiers receive excellent training before they're deployed to theatre, but I don't think anything can quite fully prepare anyone for the nature of the roads here in Kandahar,'' said MacEachern.

Challenges for new arrivals to Afghanistan include a lack of speed limits, chaotic traffic and minimal enforcement.

The risk has proved fatal to Canadian troops. Last August Master Cpl. Raymond Arndt was killed in a truck crash. Prior to that, Master Cpl. Timothy Wilson, Cpl. Paul Davis and Pte. Braun Scott Woodfield were all killed in vehicle accidents.

Canada has roughly 2,500 troops in Afghanistan.

Helicopter crash

Meanwhile, the survivors of Sunday's helicopter crash were being treated for their injuries caused when the helicopter crashed after reportin engine failure, the U.S.-led coalition said in a statement.

Twenty-two passengers were on board when the CH-47 Chinook helicopter had a "sudden, unexplained loss of power and control and crashed," the statement said.

"It was not enemy fire related," said Col. Tom Collins, spokesman for NATO's International Security Assistance Force. "The pilot was able to radio in that he was having engine problems. We're confident it was not due to enemy action."

The helicopter crashed in the Shahjoi district of Zabul province, about 50 yards from the main highway between Kabul and Kandahar, and appeared to be destroyed and scattered in several pieces.

U.S. and Afghan military blocked reporters from entering the crash site.

The incident Sunday was the first U.S. military helicopter crash since May 2006, when a CH-47 Chinook helicopter that attempted a nighttime landing on a small mountaintop crashed in eastern Kunar province, killing 10 U.S. soldiers.

In 2005, a U.S. helicopter crashed in Kunar after apparently being hit by a rocket-propelled grenade, killing 16 American troops.

With files from The Canadian Press


----------



## Inch (18 Feb 2007)

Two topics have been merged.


----------



## armyvern (18 Feb 2007)

My thoughts and prayers for speedy and full recoveries of the injured.


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Feb 2007)

Get well soon troops


----------



## schart28 (18 Feb 2007)

get well


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2007)

Get well soon....

Hmmm...gonna have to get the boys and girls in Alberta to drive like a bunch of yahoos so that people going thru Wainright learn how to drive in adverse conditions.....


----------



## 3rd Herd (18 Feb 2007)

MikeH said:
			
		

> http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070218/afghanistan_crash_070218/20070218?hub=TopStories
> 
> Challenges for new arrivals to Afghanistan include a lack of speed limits, chaotic traffic and minimal enforcement.
> 
> With files from The Canadian Press



For a second I thought this was just the usual morning mess on the Deerfoot trail and Glenmore. Wait what an ideal training area. Get well soon guys.


----------



## Signalman150 (18 Feb 2007)

Geo, you haven't been to Edmonton lately have you?  The "boys and girls" here are already driving like that, but I don't think they're doing it to help train our troops.

To the soldiers involved in the accident--get well soon and take care.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Feb 2007)

Get well, troops!


----------



## proudnurse (19 Feb 2007)

Here's to a safe and speedy recovery  

Rebecca


----------



## bilton090 (19 Feb 2007)

I'am in the KAF now,  ALL the boys are fine, banged up a little.  One Lav stopped fast the other 3 didn't.
     
  Chimo from the KAF         :tank:


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2007)

Bilton,

Keep the Kevlar strapped on tight & your a$$ down to the ground.

Have a good roto.  May you and all the sappers over there come back safe & sound

CHIMO!


----------



## NL_engineer (19 Feb 2007)

bilton090 said:
			
		

> I'am in the KAF now,  ALL the boys are fine, banged up a little.  One Lav stopped fast the other 3 didn't.
> 
> Chimo from the KAF         :tank:



Good Luck and CHIMO


----------



## GUNS (20 Feb 2007)

Question: The operators of the Lav's involved in the accident, were they all new to theater?


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Question: The operators of the Lav's involved in the accident, were they all new to theater?



Quoted from the original article below:



> All of the injured soldiers are new to the theatre -- a fact not lost on officials who point out that every new troop rotation has seen a series of vehicle accidents.


----------



## GUNS (20 Feb 2007)

I know that Driver Training in Canada does not prepare operators for the hazards of A'stan roads. I just wondered if any OJT was provided by veteran operators who have experience with A'stan roads/traffic.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Feb 2007)

The conversation is now at the limit of the bounds set out by this site.  This is no time to speculate, in an open forum.

READ:

  GUIDANCE ON BLOGS AND OTHER INTERNET COMMUNICATIONS - CF OPERATIONS AND ACTIVITIES


----------



## Etienne (20 Feb 2007)

Hope they get well soon. That's a chaotic start for a tour. Take care boys  

Bilton090  CHIMO !

Etienne


----------



## GUNS (21 Feb 2007)

Old enough and have been a member of this forum long enough to have known better. My foot being to close to the boundary has been duly noted.

GUNS



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> The conversation is now at the limit of the bounds set out by this site.  This is no time to speculate, in an open forum.
> 
> READ:
> 
> GUIDANCE ON BLOGS AND OTHER INTERNET COMMUNICATIONS - CF OPERATIONS AND ACTIVITIES


----------

